# Listening to Music in a "Classic"



## GROMAudio (May 9, 2013)

What is everyone using to listening to music in classic BMWs with outdated sound systems?


----------



## kiva667 (Mar 30, 2011)

The "outdated" sound system, in my case a 1966 Blaupunkt Frankfurt. Great sound reproduction for a 49 yr old radio with a mono paper speaker and I wouldn't even consider anything more modern.

See? No rear speakers!


----------

